# Confirmation People- Slip lead in Chi size?



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I have had no luck with auntie google so I figured I would ask here. I am looking for a slip lead that fits a chihuahua. I have this for my other dog- Just-a-Cinch

It obviously is way too thick to put on a chi but the only comparable thing I can find is those super cheap slip leads you get from groomers and vets. I need something a little more sturdy/nice looking than that. I know they must exist because people who show small dogs all seem to have slip leads.

The only reason I need it is for moving her from a crate or x-pen into the agility ring. Slip leads are really the best option for agility rings- everyone uses them because the dog has to run naked (or at least without anything dangling off the collar) and then the slip lead is fast on-fast off. So any ideas guys?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Have you tried Etsy?
They have a few.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I forgot, I've seen them at PetEdge too.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

The ones on pet edge are all the cheap kennel/groomer/vet ones, they fall apart a lot and the action on them is really bad, they are not really secure for a dog who ISNT pulling, if that makes sense.

But etsy was a great idea, I found one that might work, I am messaging them about how thick it is. Most of the etsy ones have really bulky stuff at the point it reaches the O-ring and her neck is only 8.5 inches around- so that really won't work. It needs to be simple simple. Thanks LS! I should really have thought to check etsy first.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I make slip and show leads from paracord, it is 3.2mm wide, comes in lots of colours. I can easily make one to your specifications.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Stella, do you make paracord bracelets too?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I can do.
I also make regular collars from braided paracord, just like the bracelets, with added beads too. Plus beaded paracord leads, very ornate and pretty.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

That would be great wicket pixie! Do you have any pictures of the braided collars and leads? I might be interested for my bigger dog.

You are in the UK yes? Just thinking about how I would pay- I ship stuff to/from London all the time- my husbands family lives there but I never have done like paypal internationally or anything like that.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I will try and get some pics together. I take Paypal and am happy to post to the States. I make regular webbing collars/leads/harnesses and couplers too, with various decorations.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Yes yes I'd like to see pictures too, if possible, please.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Great! I definitely want a slip lead- but I might want something else too


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm not great with photo's lol. I am trying to get samples of everything together and get decent photo's for the long-awaited website. Life just seems to be conspiring against me at the moment.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

So I looked up making parachord bracelets- and it is just macrame. Luckily I am a macrame expert- and I whipped up a few collars. I still can't figure out how I would make a slip lead though. You still making them wicked pixie?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes it is just macrame lol! I learned as a kid in the Girl Guides.
I have just made Bambi a show lead for her show ring debut on Sunday, it is macramed paracord around the throat (with silver beads so it's pretty) and the lead part is just paracord with beads on.
I can easily make a slip lead for you if you want, or explain how to make one yourself if you prefer?


----------



## 23083 (Sep 22, 2011)

try Rush to Tug - Home
i just ordered a custom martingale/collar combo for pico now that he is trialing in agility! his video is on here somewhere...

There are a few makers on etsy but these were more reasonably priced.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

They are really pretty!


----------



## 23083 (Sep 22, 2011)

also try Show Dog Grooming Supplies, Andis & Oster Dog Clippers, Chris Christensen Kool Dryer for small slip leads


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Show Dog Leads: Toy Dog Leads, Braided & Beaded Dog Leads, Kindness Show Leads is where I get mine. They are simple and sturdy.


----------

